# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Se ofrece Mentalista para Vigilia de los difuntos (halloween)

## pujoman

Ya queda menos para este dia tan especial, donde todos nuestros seres fallecidos diambulan entre nosotros para poder comunicarse con sus intimos...te gustaria poder experimentar la sensacion de creer en los fantasmas? la decision esta en tus manos...

P.U.J.O., Mentalista.

pujo@pujomentalista.com

----------

